
The Evolution of Antibiotic Resistant Bacteria - betolink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plVk4NVIUh8
======
johnfjacobi
Disease is going to be a major problem in the 21st century in general.
Antibiotic resistance, diseases that "jump" from wildlife to humans, and even,
perhaps, bioweapons, all seem to be major threats. Those interested in reading
more might check out:

* Laurie Garrett's _The Coming Plague_ [http://amzn.to/2c9Vsoh](http://amzn.to/2c9Vsoh)

* David Quammen's _Spillover_ [http://amzn.to/2cm4ONj](http://amzn.to/2cm4ONj)

Garrett's book is particularly good. I've not read a better summary of the
political, economic, and social power disease will have over the next century.

~~~
Kinnard
While I appreciate the cautionary anticipatory ethos, I wonder if we can
actually predict the future.

~~~
wolfram74
This is a concern too vague to address, watch me predict the future "In a
decade there will be farmers in the open air on the moon", watch me predict
the future with conditionals "It is so likely that in a month's time, the
average amount of sunlight in Europe will have declined relative to now that
the chances of it not happening are almost indistinguishable from 0."

------
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12470703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12470703)

